# RIP little Boo Bear



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

After 4 months of being diagnosed with brain tumour it came time to end his tough fight









RIP little buddy.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jeff I am so very sorry. )Such a loved little dog. Wishing you some comfort during this painful time. R.I.P.







sweet Bear.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that 
nothing that can be said to ease your pain







boo bear


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry! He looked like a sweet little bear.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I share your pain sincerely, cause I'm still in pain..R.I.P little bear.

Musa


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss.







RIP Bear.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

to you and Karin.


----------



## FaithsMom (Nov 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.









Sandi


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Hardest thing will be not hearing his "Happy feet dance" at feeding time









Thanks all.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Nothing we can say will make it any better for you right now but sending comforting thoughts your way anyway.

Run free little man Bear


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry.







Run free Little Boo Bear - no more worries or pains.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

My heart goes out to you during this time of need.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

My condolences to you at the passing of your little Bear.
RIP little Bear- you are loved big.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I am so sorry.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

oh, no....
i'm so sorry you lost your little guy.
hugs to y'all


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank you.

Got a letter in the mail today from our Vet. All the staff signed it and they gave a donation to a place that helps sicks pets in Bear's name.

Not sure if that's standard with them but nice regardless.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Jeff, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet boy. My sincere sympathies to you and your DW.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

What a lovely looking little guy he was - I bet he was a character. 

I am very sorry you lost your Boo Bear in such a sad way and at almost 15yo he had a big chunk of your lifetime. 








Bear.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that Jeff.


----------

